# Can Siemens 100A single phase panel with main fit 200A feeder wires?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My advice is if you have the wiring there that it is ridiculous to downsize. That being said I don't believe the lugs will work but you can read the specs on the panel cover


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks, Dennis. The feeder compartment may not big enough for 3/0 copper wire too.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You could install a junction box, use Polaris taps, reduce it and feed it with some #3s.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A 100 amp panel usually costs more than a 200A panel because 200A is so popular.

Can I ask why your customer wants to downsize? Does he think he's going to save money?


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

The house used to be heater of baseboards, later they changed to gas furnace


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The idiot in charge actually thinks that changing the Service will reduced his Poco tab.

Heh.s


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Your 100 amp panel will only go to 1/0 wire size. The price of a 30 space 100 amp MB panel is just under $90. A 200 amp 30 space is just under $120. You could buy reducers for you wire.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The reducers not only reduce the conductor size but also the wire bending space, which may already be an issue.
They make offset ones and insulated covers for the reducers also.
Of course you also need a crimp tool to install.

Seems that your really not going to save much on materials or it will cost more by going with a 100a and reducing method. Such as splice box, reducer pins, or even adding a disconnect with main lugs in the 100a panel.

Unless there is an size issue you can't overcome with a 200a, that would probibly be the quickest vs adding a J-box.


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate that. I will tell the house owner keep using 200A. No sense to down size if there areso much headache .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> A 100 amp panel usually costs more than a 200A panel because 200A is so popular.


Not in my experience and I use Siemens all the time.

OP, 2/0 is the largest a Siemens 100A main is rated for. You can easily splice onto the feeders with a short piece of #2 aluminum using $5 splice reducers.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Not in my experience and I use Siemens all the time.
> 
> OP, 2/0 is the largest a Siemens 100A main is rated for. You can easily splice onto the feeders with a short piece of #2 aluminum using $5 splice reducers.


Is there room for all of that in those loadcenters?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> Is there room for all of that in those loadcenters?


If he cuts the 3/0 shorter to shape it nicely, there is plenty of room.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> If he cuts the 3/0 shorter to shape it nicely, there is plenty of room.


Yuh .,, but the OP is from Canada so I am not sure how OP will have room get those reducing pin in place or reducing crimp splices in there. due I am aware of Canada verison do have a dead front cover on main breaker area. 

So it is a can be a good spot for it.,,


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't catch the Canada part. Their Siemens panels are much different than ours so disregard what I said.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I didn't catch the Canada part. Their Siemens panels are much different than ours so disregard what I said.


Yuh .,, fair enough on that .,, I have see couple canada panels before and yes I agree with you they look different on main breaker area but everything else it is right on par with usa verison ., 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Rongshu said:


> I am upgrading a panel for a house. The existing fuse panel is 200A. Now the house owner want down size to 100A breaker panel. I am not sure the 3/0 copper wire can fit the 100A panel. Please give me some advice, thanks!




They make reducing crimps for wire. 

Something like this:









But why would he want to down size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

